# Para que sirve un regulador negativo ?



## jim_17 (Nov 23, 2007)

Bueno, pues al grano mi pregunta es la que indico en el tópico. Para que sirve el regulador negativo en una fuente de alimentación ?  Para que se utiliza la salida negativa de una fuente de alimentacion ? Eso es todo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about561.html


Salu2[/url]


----------



## El nombre (Nov 23, 2007)

como comentaba alguno en otro sitio " eso de preguntar por preguntar" date una vuelta por las fuentes de alimentación y por los amplificador operacionales y ...


----------



## mabauti (Nov 23, 2007)

como dijo el nombre : si eres electronico te toparas con circuitos que lo necesitan


----------



## ciri (Nov 24, 2007)

Que es lo que no se entiende?.. ""regulador negativo""

Regulador: estabiliza una tensión, la mantiene en tu lugar, con una determinada tolerancia (hablando de un estabilizador de tensión)

Negativo: Todo aquello que este por debajo de 0 (cero).

Por ahí la siguiente pregunta sería.. Para que se usa?

Como dicen arriba, fuentes por ejemplo.. aplicaciones varias..


----------



## paucostalf (Ene 12, 2010)

La tensión negativa se usa principalmente en los amplificadores , ya sea con operacionales o discretos. Esto es muy útil a la hora de utilizar señales alternas que varían continuamente entre valores positivos y negativos. Entonces usando tension positiva y negativa nos ahorramos de usar condensadores de desacoplo y  tensiones de offset que al fin y al cabo son un apaño que funciona pero a veces no es la solución más acertada.

Espero haber resuelto tu duda


----------



## MVB (Ene 12, 2010)

No es por ser de mala onda pero creo que en dos años ya "jim_17", debe haber resuelto la duda.
Es bueno antes de postear ver la fecha de los posts.

saludos


----------

